# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Shqipëria ne vPopulus ju pret

## Banana

Pershendetje te gjitheve, 

vPopulus eshte nje loje strategjike dhe shoqerore ku shtetet e botes luftojn per territore dhe mbijetese. vPopulus eshte nje loje e re qe luhet nga nje "browser" i internetit dhe do te lansohet me daten 14.07.2019, apo te Dielen vijuese. Shqiperia ka nevoj per ndihmen e secilit prej jush. Nese deshironi te luftoni per Shqiperi dhe te mos dilni ne protesta, bashkohuni me ne në Discord: https://discord.gg/3HXm7a3



vPopulus ka nje ekip aktiv qe do te vazhdoj te permiresoj cdo aspekt te lojes.

----------

